# Christmas From Down Under



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I was lucky enough to draw Hrawk in the Christmas in July exchange. Things take a while to get from Australia to Panama, and vice versa, so I got his beautiful Laminated Acrylic Hrawkeye last week. It was more than worth the wait, and I got waaaaaay the best part of the deal. It's the perfect size for me, being almost the same dimensions as my Cholita, and fits my hand as if it were made for it. Come to think of it, I guess it was.









Anyway, I've been shooting it a lot, and the 2 strand 2040 tubes combined with a thin Kangaroo leather pouch perform admirably at a very low draw weight. It produces 200+ fps with .30 cal lead balls. I hit my can target on the first shot. As an unexpected bonus, I found a patch of 'Roo leather in the package.

Even though this one is really too pretty to shoot, I'm shooting it anyway. Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty darn nice, Henry. Nice work Hrawk.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Schweet deal, Henry. I am glad you are going to shoot it, because nothing is too pretty to shoot when it comes to slingshots (I have to admit that does come pretty close, but still







)

LGD


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice indeed ! good trade there ,i am still waiting on mine so think i am holding the record for waiting for arrivals


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a piece of candy..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad you like it, and more importantly, glad you shoot it !

1745's by the way.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Glad you like it, and more importantly, glad you shoot it !
> 
> 1745's by the way.


I thought I replied to this already. Oh well, 1745s? I'm surprised. They pull very light.


----------

